# Infill planes- best out there



## Byron (Nov 19, 2011)

So about 2 weeks ago I had the pleasure of meeting Stephen Thomas, unfortunately he brought two of his "Loopy" infill planes. I don't need to say much about these, they do a lot of talking on their own, but someone had a board of hard maple crotch laying around we tried his planes on, and I don't think I've ever seen a more pristine surface, it didn't matter what direction we went.

So Im wondering if anyone has some infill planes of their own or even make them their-self?




























Thomas is a woodworker and knows how to make a plane right. After all is said and done he hand scrapes the sole in perfectly flat, uses the plane for a few months to let the metal acclimate in from the process of making it and get adjusted to being in use, and re-scrapes the sole to make it perfect. It seems everything is perfectly thought through and executed. Heres an article about him.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That's just disgusting. Nobody should be able to fab something that well. I wonder if he would like to send one to me for testing. I'd send it back after a while (Hmmmm? Maybe 10 years?). What does that puppy sell for?
Good post.
Bill


----------



## Byron (Nov 19, 2011)

I think its about $4500. I cant say I didn't consider it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

WOWWWWWWW!
Does he make his irons? That science is just too cool. Guy's got to be a master metal worker.
Bill


----------



## Byron (Nov 19, 2011)

he makes his own iron too, the metallurgy is in the more exotic realm. The iron is CPM M4 composite iron


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have a number of old Norris and Spiers infill planes, as well as a few shoulder planes. Mine have all come from England or Scotland.

I usually grab for one of the Spiers when I need a smoother, I do agree they have the heft to assist in planing difficult lumber.

My preference is infills over the other planes I have, you have a couple of nice examples there.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Byron, Are you guys at R.I.T. putting it through any scientific tests to determine why it works so well? -Jack


----------



## Byron (Nov 19, 2011)

unfortunately he only let us test it for an hour, maybe two. The throat is set what seems to be impossibly small and even though its almost impossible to tell it is an adjustable throat. Everything is made perfectly and is dead flat, and the plane has a perfect weight to it, being quite heavy. There is no vibration whatsoever either and glides easily even with a high angle frog over 50 degrees


----------

